# Car Seat Installs



## davemcs

My local PD was less than helpful in giving assistance for installing my daughter's car seat in one of our vehicles. the "Safety Officer" gave us info that was contrary to the seat manufacturers own booklet and our pediatrician. 

Suffice to say I won't be returning downtown for help with the other 2 seats. Anyone have a suggestion for a good "Safety Officer" who would be willing to take a few moments and check our seats for proper installation and re-install if necessary? We're down around the Metro South area (Brockton-ish) and wouldn't mind travelling a bit for assistance

Thanks
David


----------



## EsxPD319

Marblehead Police does them at the station on a almost a daily basis with people coming in from all over the North Shore and Cape Ann. Call Lt Dave Millet at 781-631-1212 Ext 606 and he usually has what hours car seat installations or done and/or if your looking for advise or recommendations he will call you back.


----------



## lawdog671

I would suggest calling a MSP barracks close to you also as theres Techs all over the state if the Local way doesnt work for you.


----------



## bluesamurai22

There will be a free car seat inspection at the Burlington Mall on Tuesday, February 14, from 10 a.m. to 1 p.m.


----------



## Guest

Anyone with questions or Car Seat installation problems should call the State Police Traffic Programs Section Child Car Seat Hot Line at 508-988-7090. 
http://www.mass.gov/portal/site/massgovportal/menuitem.a315d58794c731c14db4a11030468a0c/?pageID=eopssubtopic&L=4&sid=Eeops&L0=Home&L1=Crime+Prevention+%26+Personal+Safety&L2=Traffic+Safety&L3=Child+Passenger+Safety


----------



## jackryan

davemcs said:


> My local PD was less than helpful in giving assistance for installing my daughter's car seat in one of our vehicles. the "Safety Officer" gave us info that was contrary to the seat manufacturers own booklet and our pediatrician.
> 
> Suffice to say I won't be returning downtown for help with the other 2 seats.


----------------------------
It's not rocket science - read the directions. When me and my wife had our first kid we didn't know anything about car seats, but we read the directions and guess what? It wasn't that hard. Why did you need someone else to install it, if after they did it - you said they gave you info that was contrary...it sounds like you already knew what you were doing, you did the right thing by reading the booklet and speaking to your pediatrician.

I see these car seat installs as yet another way to help keep people from being responsible for their own actions - this gives people an excuse to blame (sue) someone. I hate that I can't give someone advice on their car seat install because I haven't had the mandatory 40 hour class on car seats and thus I am not "certified". Everyone is so afraid of being sued these days, good luck finding anyone that is willing to give you advice on anything.

<sigh> sorry - I haven't finished my first coffee yet and I'm cranky


----------



## scungie

this post is old, besides the point if anyone new is looking at it, that list is outdated..just in case


----------



## GMACK24

DAVE 
I know this is very old and your daughter is prolly 2 by now :0) 

but the Taunton PD was Very Very Helpful for my wife and Twins. 
Just to give any one else a heads up in the SE MA area.

Greg


----------



## USMCTrooper

> It's not rocket science - read the directions. When me and my wife had our first kid we didn't know anything about car seats, but we read the directions and guess what? It wasn't that hard.


Except according to GHSB and NHTSA 80% of all car seats are installed *incorrectly*.

A free second opinion by experts in the field would certainly be worth a child's safety.......


----------



## SOT

SO that must mean that 80% of the world can't read and follow directions and need an agent of the state to help them.



USMCTrooper said:


> Except according to GHSB and NHTSA 80% of all car seats are installed *incorrectly*.
> 
> A free second opinion by experts in the field would certainly be worth a child's safety.......


----------



## Tango

Im not a child seat technician, so I may not be exact, but I think it's a 40 plus hour course to become one. I would take advantage of this free service any day over my ability to follow the directions and install it myself.


----------



## Piper

I was surprised to hear the nurse instructing parents at one of our Lamass classes to "just drop by the local PD down the street from the hospital, they'll install your seat for you." On the break I told her I was a Sgt at that PD and that none of us are certified to put the seats in. She told me she been sending parents to us for years.


----------



## Buford T

I can count on one hand the number of seats that I have inspected in the past four years that were installed correctly. Just look at that ditz Britney Spears with her child on her lap while driving, GOOD JOB STUPID, child endangerment at it's finest.


----------



## Guest

David,
Stoughton PD has a saftey officer who would be more than happy to help you. Just call the station to make an appt with the officer Homes.



davemcs said:


> My local PD was less than helpful in giving assistance for installing my daughter's car seat in one of our vehicles. the "Safety Officer" gave us info that was contrary to the seat manufacturers own booklet and our pediatrician.
> 
> Suffice to say I won't be returning downtown for help with the other 2 seats. Anyone have a suggestion for a good "Safety Officer" who would be willing to take a few moments and check our seats for proper installation and re-install if necessary? We're down around the Metro South area (Brockton-ish) and wouldn't mind travelling a bit for assistance
> 
> Thanks
> David


----------

